

Ask HN: How many "tell me when it launches" email addresses did you have? - ctingom

On my app I have about 450 beta signups now (we haven't done our public beta yet) and I think that's pretty good for the moment. But I am curious about others. Did you do anything special to get interest prior to your launch?&#60;p&#62;And in the end, did any of those people convert to paying customers?
======
mahmud
We have a "Tell me when this feature is ready" button. So far 50 emails in the
last month, but people always had something usable from the moment I bought
the domain and set its A record to my home DynDNS IP.

------
albahk
I've had the signup page up for almost a week now and I have 3, so don't feel
too bad about your 450.

------
Coomer
I had about 200 in two weeks that I generated from a related site.

